# Spring Angle Chart



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't seem to find a spring angle chart for different angles other than the standard 52/38 or 45.

Because of the size I need to cut this moulding flat on the table saw.

I would like a 60/30 spring angle but have no idea what to set miter and bevel. 

Anyone have a link to such a critter?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.dewalt.com/featured-articles/cutting-crown-molding-with-dewalt-miter-saws.aspxhttp://www.dewalt.com/featured-articles/cutting-crown-molding-with-dewalt-miter-saws.aspx
Not the right chart. Sorry :thumbdown: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Nope*

Thanx woodn,

Thats exactly what I've been able to find..........2 Charts for standard 52/38 and 45/45


There has got to be a way to calculate for different springs........But I have not a clue.


I'll keep lookin tho!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Found it!*

http://www.altereagle.com/4_How_to_insta.html

Spring angle miter and bevel calculator :yes:

Bottom of page :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This one was close*

http://www.installcrown.com/Cutting_crown_on_flat.html

http://www.installcrown.com/Crown_angle_generator.html

I found it but didn't post it. Your's is better I think! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Yep!*

Looks like the same calculator ............Different site. :thumbsup:

I appreciate your help Bill! :yes:

So..........Before all this technology, How did the old school boys figure this out?

My guess is ....Draw it out!


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

It shouldn't be too hard to draw it up in Autocad for different angles. Maybe in SU also??? Draw the lines and then use the protractor to find the developed angles??? Just a thought. CH


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks scott, i never new what that angle was called.


----------

